# Glowing Plants



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

We have our genetically modified fish that glow under Antanic and UV lights but are you ready for plants with bio-luminance? There is a Kickstarter campaign to further the development of plants that glow. http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/antonyevans/glowing-plants-natural-lighting-with-no-electricit?ref=live


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Personally I'd love to see glowing plants sold. Just think we could plant gardens outside with them and prance around at night like they did in Avatar...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I see a battle in the long run, a lot of people who don't understand chemistry, biology, and evolution. won't understand this. me I would love to see it done, but who going to let them pass it and to bring down the helix, etc. this will be very interesting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

zapins said:


> personally i'd love to see glowing plants sold. Just think we could plant gardens outside with them and prance around at night like they did in avatar...


+1


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I found glowing mushrooms kit for sale today. https://blackjungleterrariumsupply.3dcartstores.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=1965


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I found glowing mushrooms kit for sale today. https://blackjungleterrariumsupply.3dcartstores.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=1965


you should get them for your dart frogs.

where's cindy I wonder if she would by any of those.

I can make plants glow too. with glow in the dark paint. :shock:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Some time ago my puppy chewed up a glow in the dark rubber ball. Late at night I took him to the park to do his business. I checked and double checked and triple checked but there was no joy. The glowing did not pass the test of his digestive system.

My hope is renewed with these glowing plants. It would be truly amazing! Except we will probably find that glow (crap) surrounds us all the time.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

niko said:


> we will probably find that glow (crap) surrounds us all the time.


Niko, you are genius! You have solved the eternal issue of stepping in Fido's landmines in the dark. Such a great product deserves a infomercial.


----------



## fschendstok (Nov 22, 2006)

Glowing mushrooms? Freshly imported from Chernobyl?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought some glowing mushrooms off ebay. They should have taken 3 months to sprout but its been much longer now and still nothing. Not sure if I'll actually get anything but we'll see.

Also, I noticed that the glowing plant link says if you become a backer (fund them) they will send you 50-100 seeds for glowing plants by next year June.

Needless to say I sent them my support in $$ 

Will update next year when I get the seeds.

In fact, they had some very interesting other options for people who fund them at higher levels. I think at the $250 level they send you a kit which allows you to transform your own plants into glowing plants. Just think... your favorite aquatic plant now glows underwater!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

So you donated 250,-? Would be a small investment which should easily pay back ones you start selling aquatic plants


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh no I didn't donate 250 I chose the $40 option. I will only be receiving seeds for arabidopsis plants that glow. I was just mentioning that they were selling transformation kits for $250 in case anyone is interested.

I wish I had $250 to throw around!


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

The real question is it ethical? Is there a slippery slope? As in, glowing plants and fish, next genetically modified parrots, then cats and dogs, finally our children and ourselves.

The Glofish developed first for use in research before becoming commercially available. Do we want to find modified plants invading our waterways and natural habitats?

I think those are important questions to follow. Glowing/neon plants would be cool/trippy, but what is the impact of that and what do we really gain?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The group still raising more money. They have a DIY glowing plant kit. It would be pretty to make a anubius that glowed because of its hardiness and the fact it won't go invasive. http://www.etsy.com/listing/153826177/glowing-plant-maker-kit?ref=cat_gallery_3


----------



## binbin9 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was just thinking about this the other week, how cool it would be to have a glowing HC carpet in your tank


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

some neon red or blue dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I would be content with blue or black light reactive plants.


----------

